# Generic PUP.z



## danthaman4671 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have this virus on my computer that McAfee says cannot be repaired (removed)
Any help?
THX


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

